# Rock It Rhinestone Material



## blingwitch (Jul 25, 2013)

Has anyone tried it? I just got a sample from my local dealer and it appears to weed easier and nicer without as much pressure needed like sticky flock. I tried that make your own and it does not work. It appears to be more flexible too.


----------



## jwindsor (Jan 2, 2007)

I have used it and won't use anything else. It is the same material that DAS sells as WonderFlock. Since the price drop on Sticky Flock, it is only about 15% cheaper, but it weeds wonderfully.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Does it have the same type of sticky backing as the DAS material? The rhinestones seem to go in nicer with the DAS material but I did not like the backing of the material and it wasn't repositionable.


----------



## jwindsor (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have any problems with the backing. I use it with a large piece of regular flock pressed to some sign vinyl as a workstation and have no trouble.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

The Rock-It Material and WonderFlock are one in the same... 

There are two things I noticed right off the bat... 

The adhesive on the back is very gummy... To me it has a strange feel to it... 

I cut a template and then starting at the corner with almost no effort you can see the adhesive came right off... 













Here's another example... 

You can see where the pinch rollers were and the adhesive still stuck to the mat... 











For me I did not notice that it weeded any better than any of the other flock materials I've tried... The material does have a different texture to it for sure and you can use a Micro Fiber Pad to brush in your stones where you can't when using StickyFlock... I don't think that is a selling point though....

The other negative for me was all the black lint that comes up on your transfer tape... It's very noticeable... I'm not sure it's a real big deal it's just an observation...

If you have never tired it I would try it but see if you can get a small quantity to test with like a yard or so... Then do the corner rub test above and see if the adhesive rolls off the back as easily for you as it did me... I've never had the adhesive rub off issue with any other flock material I have tried.

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Those were the same points too that I did not like about the DAS material. I also found the holes tear more easily when weeding because of the gooey backing. Although I always stick my flock material to a mat when I cut it so this may not be an issue for those who don't use a mat.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

In the example above I was using a Cricut cutting mat and that had a tackiness to it... I did get better results when using a cutting mat with no adhesive but I was still concerned with how easy it was to rub off the adhesive from the flock material with very little effort...

Kevin


----------



## blingwitch (Jul 25, 2013)

I did the rub on the das and it did what your pic shows on the rock it. It didnt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

blingwitch said:


> I did the rub on the das and it did what your pic shows on the rock it. It didnt
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


I think I'm confused.... You did the rub test on the DAS material and it did roll back easily?... 

Honestly I don't know how big a deal it is but it seemed to me if the adhesive rubbed off so easily and it came off very easily for me, that just handling the templates would degrade the template in time quickly to the point where they could no be used?...


Kevin


----------



## blingwitch (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes after you posted the pic I pulled out the das material and rubbed the back and it balled up. Tried the rock it and it didn't. It was stated they were the same product but I got different results

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I have some of the flock from DAS and no problem with the adhesive balling up when I rub and it weeded great.


----------



## chellybell1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I am looking to purchase some of the Flock. Of all the brands you all have used which one do you recommend? It is expensive to just trash. I have a Graphtec-CE6000 and usually buy everything in at least 3 to 5 yards. 
TIA!


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

You replied to a thread that's almost 4 years old.

You may want to start a new one.

I just posted a new post about how to use regular flock for template material. Look for it and see if anyone replies with some good information that may help you too.


----------



## Rose777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for reporting about how to make you own rhinestone sticky flock , I am going to search to fine out how , I seen only two people on YouTube but I still confused , I just starting and order the sampler's of Rock-it stencil flock roll and SGS rhinestone template sheet , backboard , tape just to see what the difference to try , it's it cost me with shipping $45.73 that just for testing the material , yes I mess it up . I need an cheaper way . I wish you post an video because they video was not clearly details but I did appreciated them doing it . Thanks


----------

